# Driveway Gate



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Can anyone help me find round tube driveway gates similar to this....?










All I can find are farm gates and decorative residential types. They need to be span about 20 ft.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Google tubular industrial gates


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

try Tractor Supply Company


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

you buy the steel tube and i can build them for you im laid off and have lots of time plus a little christmas money would come in handy


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Camo Boy said:


> try Tractor Supply Company


 
Yepper that is where I would go to buy one.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Your going to have to fabricate them. Call the welder.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

icecathound said:


> you buy the steel tube and i can build them for you im laid off and have lots of time plus a little christmas money would come in handy


I'd suggest this route. You'll likely end up getting a better product cheaper than purchasing mass manufactured anyway...and he can likely add some "style".


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Why reinvent the "wheel"??

Apple Fence here in TC makes 'em in all lengths-see them all over Up North in snow country. I'm sure other fence companies would too.

NB


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

A friend of mine found some of the tubing used on the top of cyclone fencing. My dad bent them into the shape (design), that he wanted using a conduit bender. I welded them up.......came out looking real good. He had about 20 dollars in them.


----------

